# Hi everybody



## 4Jawbilly (Oct 16, 2017)

Just stumbled onto this site and since I really enjoy working with all kinds of metal I thougt joining up cant hurt but shurly I am going to learn something.

I was born and raised in the Bavarian Alps during the outgoing Horse & Buggy days when if you needet something done or fixed you had to do it yourself sometimes inventing new tools to do it and of course it had to be allmost free, nothing was ever thrown away. This knowledge and ability has helped me tremendously later in my business life and Hobbies.   While well past the Retirement post I still have much fun running my seasonal business, also continue to be involved in the Oilpatch in the Winter, and try to get some Bluewater Sailing in during Summer on my own Boat.  I have a tiny hobby work shop at home in Victoria which bosts a small Lathe/ Milling Machine combo I been using and learned on since 2003.   

So all the best to you, keep your chuck key out of the Chuck unless to tightening somthing and keep on making chips.

Cheers - 4Jawbilly


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 16, 2017)

Welcome @4Jawbilly 

Glad to have you on board!

Where are you located?

JW


----------



## 4Jawbilly (Oct 16, 2017)

Jwest7788 said:


> Welcome @4Jawbilly
> 
> Glad to have you on board!
> 
> ...




Home is in Victoria BC, but right now still finnishing up tail end of my seasonal Business and then in January to March back in the Oilpatch likely again based out of Grande Prairie AB.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 16, 2017)

How did you find the form?


----------



## 4Jawbilly (Oct 16, 2017)

Alexander said:


> How did you find the form?


Not sure but I think somebody mentioned it on "Gunnutz"


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 17, 2017)

Welcome aboard.


----------

